# "A Ranger Wife’s Story on Surviving Suicide"



## Marauder06 (Feb 9, 2017)

That's the toughest thing I've read through in a while.  :wall:



> _As my husband’s yelling continued, I begged, pleaded and cried for him to wake up. It was like I was a ghost… he didn’t even acknowledge my presence. It all happened so fast. He reached under our bed and grabbed his 300 Winchester. I froze in fear. He was waving the gun all around… even towards me. My husband would never hurt me but he wasn’t himself. Sitting down quickly, my husband put the gun under his chin and pulled the trigger. I screamed for him not to do it… I cried out to let him know that this was all just a terrible dream, a nightmare. It was too late.
> 
> The sound of the gun made my ears ring. I can still hear the pieces of my husband’s head hitting the walls and floors. I will never forget that terrible distinct smell of gunpowder and blood. I screamed for help and remember running downstairs, unaware of the fact I was completely naked and covered in my husband’s blood._


----------



## Dame (Feb 9, 2017)

Event I was just made aware of today.
4 the 22 on 4/22 - A 22K Run/Walk to Combat Veteran Suicide


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 9, 2017)

Jesus.


----------



## suaveflooder (Feb 9, 2017)

wow


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 9, 2017)

So I got some interesting messaging through social media about there possibly being more to this story.  If any of it pans out I'll come back up on the net.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 9, 2017)

It might be a mix of things. There is a recent Ranger vet suicide with serious implicatuions of a wife who scorned ger husband, now trying to cash in on his death and partying with friends. Didnt even stick around for flag presentation nor complete funeral as she was "cold"...


----------



## CDG (Feb 10, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> It might be a mix of things. There is a recent Ranger vet suicide with serious implicatuions of a wife who scorned ger husband, now trying to cash in on his death and partying with friends. Didnt even stick around for flag presentation nor complete funeral as she was "cold"...



The article was definitely powerful, but this just sucks.  Regardless of it's this woman or not, I hope that bitch burns.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> It might be a mix of things. There is a recent Ranger vet suicide with serious implicatuions of a wife who scorned ger husband, now trying to cash in on his death and partying with friends. Didnt even stick around for flag presentation nor complete funeral as she was "cold"...



That's what I'm hearing. and worse, but since no one's willing to provide anything tangible or go on the record about it I'm not going to entertain the possibility that this isn't exactly what happened.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2017)

Fuck. 

Either way.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 10, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> That's what I'm hearing. and worse, but since no one's willing to provide anything tangible or go on the record about it I'm not going to entertain the possibility that this isn't exactly what happened.



Don't know what exactly what transpired behind the scenes with your post but this one below I am aware of........



Ranger Psych said:


> It might be a mix of things. There is a recent Ranger vet suicide with serious implicatuions of a wife who scorned ger husband, now trying to cash in on his death and partying with friends. Didnt even stick around for flag presentation nor complete funeral as she was "cold"...



If it's who I think it is, more than confirmed from at least 3 different Rangers. And now she's playing the "Boo hoo, poor poor pitiful me, I loved him so much" bs card to save face.

Both have the same in common - One too many, gone too soon.

Just sucks all the way around.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 10, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> It might be a mix of things. There is a recent Ranger vet suicide with serious implicatuions of a wife who scorned ger husband, now trying to cash in on his death and partying with friends. Didnt even stick around for flag presentation nor complete funeral as she was "cold"...



I heard the exact same thing.

@Marauder06 check comments 3 and 4 under the story if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 10, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> That's what I'm hearing. and worse, but since no one's willing to provide anything tangible or go on the record about it I'm not going to entertain the possibility that this isn't exactly what happened.



Not the same name, but the actual situation I know of is real as shit and if there weren't kids left in the aftermath, then solutions might be tendered...  not the first down Ranger final strawed by repeated marital abuse, with the solution being self inflicted. I know of two right off the bat, one of which was a very good friend I was in contact with up until the end.


----------



## Dame (Feb 10, 2017)

This Ranger died in 2008, so not what I'd think of as recent.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Do we have two different stories running here, or is this all about the same Ranger?


----------



## Centermass (Feb 10, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Do we have two different stories running here, or is this all about the same Ranger?



They're both different. The OP was from several years ago. The second occurred within the last 30 days.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2017)

Centermass said:


> They're both different. The OP was from several years ago. The second occurred within the last 30 days.



Fucking heartbreaking. If you're gonna off yourself because your wife is the cruelest bitch on the face of the planet, might as well have the satisfaction of smoking her ass first.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2017)

[Q


----------

